# transmission trouble



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a 1988 Nissan 300zx and that isn't running hardly at all. In first gear, it will run up until between 5 and 10 mph and then start shaking and making a grinding noise. Prior to this I had lost fifth gear, I would shift into fifth and it would do nothing but rev the engine. I am thinking of just doing a transmission rebuild during the summer but want to find out what is exactly wrong first. If you have any suggestions or reasons of why it did this I would appreciate it. I will appreciate any input I can get.
:cheers:


----------

